# BDEXTRAER, fórmulas matriciales -> busquedas



## rguez (Jan 3, 2004)

He estado experimentando convinando fórmulas matriciales y las funciones de base de datos incorporadas en excel (BD*).

La idea es lograr hacer un query que tenga más de un registro
de salida.
Lamentablemente no he tenido éxito   

¿es posible?
¿existe alguna manera de hacer un query con salida múltiple -por cualquier medio- (mientras no sea con VBA, que es lo más fácil)?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 6, 2004)

Qué es una salida múltiple ? mejor dicho... es posible mostrar un ejemplo de lo que se quiere hacer ?


----------



## rguez (Jan 7, 2004)

Hola JP

Es lo más fácil de imaginar ... te explico con un ejemplo

          A               B
---------------------------------
1    mamifero     perro
2    oviparo        gallina
3    mamifero     gato
4    vegetal        manzana


La idea es que se realice un BDBUSCAR(A1:B4;"mamifero";2) y que
me de por salida no sòlo el primer registro (que sería "perro"), sino
que me entrege "perro", "gato"

¿se entiende?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 8, 2004)

Bueno... para eso, una opción es utilizar MVLOOKUP, que es una función que escribí yo... solo es buscar 'MVLOOKUP'.  Funciona igual que BUSCARV pero devuelve todos los registros, no solo el primero.


----------

